# Mom with 2 girls in ViaReggio



## steffisnow (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello! I have currently moved to Viareggio and have 2 daughters, ages 7 and 3. All of us would love to meet some english speaking friends!
My one daughter will be starting an italian school next week but doesnt speak a word of italian! If anyone out there has english speaking children of any ages or even if not, but would like some company, let me know! I am a stay at home mom, living across the street from the pines. We all have bikes and love to ride them! Lets meet up!

Stefanie


----------



## katrinadm (May 16, 2013)

Ciao Stephanie,
Welcome to Tuscany! My name is Katrina, I am from Australia and I live in Pisa. There is a Facebook group for expats in Viareggio and surrounds that might interest you. I joined recently and hope to start meeting people too. If you'd like to get in touch I'd love to hear from you.
Auguri!


----------

